# Merry Christmas! :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just wanted to wish you all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! 

I hope you have a wonderful holiday weekend! 

We'll be heading to my brothers for a short Christmas visit, sure wish we could stay longer, but my husband has to work on Monday, and we dont' want to be away from our bratty buck too long since the 'babysitter' doesn't do injections...

We're very excited about going  

Looks like the kids will be opening gifts in an hour or so...they don't know it yet. 

I did make the mistake of letting them sample some candies we're making to take....amazing what some sugar can do to a kid! :hair: LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone!

My family is all scattered so it will just be me and my daddy for christmas but we are probably going over to a family friends house and will have dinner there! I havent done ANY shopping so looks like christmas eve we will be hitting the mall....Wish me luck LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all.... happy and safe seasons greetings :grouphug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas all :snowcheese: :snowcool: :snowbounce: :snow: :snowlaugh: :snowhat: :snowman:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone and be safe out there.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all my good friends here on TGS!!! and many wishes for a healthy, happy coming year!


----------

